# Feature Request: Dark UI theme



## Josh Richman (Mar 2, 2018)

Feature Request: Dark UI theme setting for night reading. I would nice to have a light color text on a black background for reading in the evening.


----------



## ptram (Mar 2, 2018)

Isn't this making reading more difficult? Darker colors tend to eat lighter colors, so light text on a dark background should make reading text more difficult.

A general setting that I find useful is lowering the color temperature, that is, having a more reddish tone. This is made automatically on the most recent iOS devices, and can be done on the Mac with f.lux. I know there are similar utilities for Android (maybe the same f.lux).

Paolo


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes. Yes. I have night shift on and the brightness all the way down. It still wakes loved ones. Just, go open iBooks and look at the UI reading modes. 

http://osxdaily.com/2012/03/27/ibooks-themes-improve-reading-ios/

Tapatalk forum reader had this feature and it was very useful.


----------



## tav.one (Mar 2, 2018)

I'd go a little OT to add a relevant request: Please add more themes, black white, dark, light anything.

This blue theme is too recognizable for my family members, all I hear is "Close that forum and start scoring"


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 2, 2018)

@josh, have you tried all the other theme selections (bottom left, click and select another theme)? 

Editing the theme could possibly work,
I'll keep that in mind and see if it can be done without too much investment, though a "browser" solution/app could be the ticket as it would cover your web activity globally.


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 2, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> @josh, have you tried all the other theme selections (bottom left, click and select another theme)?
> 
> Editing the theme could possibly work,
> I'll keep that in mind and see if it can be done without too much investment, though a "browser" solution/app could be the ticket as it would cover your web activity globally.




Are you saying there already are some customization settings somewhere?? Where is this?


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 2, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Are you saying there already are some customization settings somewhere?? Where is this?



Not really, no. Different themes have been tried but never completed. Some are still available to select. If you click on Core Child on the bottom left, you will see the, but none are dark themes. And they are no guaranteed to work properly across platforms. Sorry...


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## creativeforge (Mar 2, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


>



?


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 2, 2018)

Just showing an implementation example. This Tapatalk now. They have a toggle setting to switch to night reading mode. AKA dark theme. 

They used to have multiple UI theme chioces, but this simplification makes sense and in better. 

If you want to get really fancy! Add a night reading mode and a separate choice to automatically switch to night mode based on the users time zone + sunset and sunrise times.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 2, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Just showing an implementation example. This Tapatalk now. They have a toggle setting to switch to night reading mode. AKA dark theme.
> 
> They used to have multiple UI theme chioces, but this simplification makes sense and in better.
> 
> If you want to get really fancy! Add a night reading mode and a separate choice to automatically switch to night mode based on the users time zone + sunset and sunrise times.



OK, but here is what I see...


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 2, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


>



Fixed it.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 3, 2018)

Hey Josh, excellent find! Can you share where you got this? I suspect others may want to know about it too.

Regards,

Andre


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 4, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> Hey Josh, excellent find! Can you share where you got this? I suspect others may want to know about it too.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Andre



If your referring to the picture of the settings menu, that's from an iOS app called Tapatalk. Tapatalk is a forum viewer app to that lots of online forums can be viewed through. I pointed it out because I particularly like how is handled the feature of a having a dark theme. Years ago you could choose between multiple themes, half light and the other half dark, but it's recent versions eliminated all of these choices and renamed named the feature (Night Reading Mode). From a UX design stand point that's a really nice way of going about it.


----------



## Josh Richman (Mar 4, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> Not really, no. Different themes have been tried but never completed. Some are still available to select. If you click on Core Child on the bottom left, you will see the, but none are dark themes. And they are no guaranteed to work properly across platforms. Sorry...



BTW I only get 2 options of themes not all of those shown in the picture. I get the choice of "Full width Core Child" and "Core Child"


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 4, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> BTW I only get 2 options of themes not all of those shown in the picture. I get the choice of "Full width Core Child" and "Core Child"



Ah, sorry, only admins can see the others. But there are no dark themes at this time. May be part of a future revamp of the site, based on an update of the software the forum is using.


----------



## Josh Richman (Aug 31, 2018)

Any updates on a night mode / dark theme option for the site??


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 31, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Any updates on a night mode / dark theme option for the site??



@Mike Greene ?


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 31, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Any updates on a night mode / dark theme option for the site??


+1
Very needed feature for me too !


----------



## Przemek K. (Sep 27, 2018)

Would also like a darker theme.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 27, 2018)

There are browser plugins that can be used to override css stylesheets on per-website basis. If using that is an option, you'd only need to customize this once and share the file. Iirc one such addon is named "stylish". As long as you're just tweaking colors this should be possible to figure out for anyone willing to stick with it long enough.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 27, 2018)

creativeforge said:


> @Mike Greene ?


Fine by me, although I have no idea how it all works. If André can make it happen, consider this an official "go ahead and do it."


----------

